# Problem: Drucker, drücker, bedrückend



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

Grüß Gott!

Seit heute mittag spinnt mein Drucker...

Wenn ich einen Druckauftrag abschicke (egal aus welchem Programm), druckt er einfach nicht. Das ist der Fall, wenn ich _Glück_ habe.   

Wenn ich _Pech_ habe, hängt sich der Rechner auf (sehr gerne bei Word oder Excel, weniger bei IE oder OLE), zeigt einen bluescreen "Ausnahmefehler soundso" oder startet wie von Geisterhand neu.

Habe schon alles durchgeschaut:
Das Notwendige ist (immer noch) installiert, Fehlermeldung wird keine angezeigt, keine Druckaufträge in Warteschleife/ Drucker nicht angehalten, keine schadhaften Progrämmchen oder ähnliches vorhanden.

Habt Ihr Ratschläge? Danke im voraus!  :bussi: 

Blödes OT-Thema, ich weiß...


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (29 März 2006)

Wenn du xp nutzt, bringt vielleicht die systemwiederherstellung was. wer weiss, was sich da verknotet hat. ich hab mit der wiederherstellung in letzter zeit schon, im gegensatz zu früher, ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

Ich nutze 98SE.    Hilft das da auch?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

Welcher Drucker ist das? Passiert das auch, wenn der Drucker (absichtlich) ausgeschaltet ist?
Wenn ja, dann hat dein Windows einen ziemlichen Schlag abbekommen. Aus der Ferne eine Diagnose zu  stellen  ist 
fast aussichtslos. 

cp


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (29 März 2006)

ich glaub bei win98 kannste die vergessen... 
dann musst du vielleicht doch mit ner neuinstallation ran. ich leide dann mit dir, hab meinen rechner grad gestern neu aufgesetzt und bis in die nacht hinein gebraucht!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

EPSON Stylus Color 670.

Wenn der Drucker (absichtlich) aus ist und ich einen Auftrag abschicke, passiert gar nichts:
Der PC stürzt zwar nicht ab, ich erhalte aber auch keine Meldung, dass der Drucker off-line sei, keine Verbindung hergestellt werden könne o.ä. 

Es erscheint kurz das Drucker-Icon bzw. Druck-Dialog-Fenster, dann ist Ruhe.  



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> ich leide dann mit dir


Danke.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

Ein schwacher Versuch: Druckertreiber deinstallieren und neu installieren, wenn das nicht hilft, sieht´s übel aus.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 März 2006)

Weiterer Testvorschlag:

Drucker an einen anderen Rechner (vorzugsweise ebenfalls mit W98SE) hängen und schauen was passiert.
Wenn es den dann auch fetzt, oder er irgendwie irregulär reagiert, dann hat dein Tintenfässchen wohl den letzten Rülpser getan. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal mit einem Canon

MfG
L.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

@CP
Hab's probiert, hilft aber leider nicht.
Auch die komplette De- und Reinstallation des Druckers (italienisches Handbuch!  8) ) hat nichts gebracht.

@Stalker2002
Werde das heute Abend erst testen können.

Vielen Dank einstweilen für Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## A John (29 März 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute mittag spinnt mein Drucker...
> Wenn ich _Pech_ habe, hängt sich der Rechner auf (sehr gerne bei Word oder Excel, weniger bei IE oder OLE), zeigt einen bluescreen "Ausnahmefehler soundso" oder startet wie von Geisterhand neu.


Ist der über USB mit dem Rechner verbunden?
Bei Blue Screens - auch unter XP - sind USB- Geräte (v.A. 2.0) eine der häufigsten Ursachen.
Wenn der Drucker eine Parallelschnittstelle hat, versuch es mal damit.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> EPSON Stylus Color 670.


 http://www.epson.de/product/printer/epson_stylus_color_670/info/index.htm


> Schnittstellen   	 USB
> IEEE-1284 (Bi-Directional Parallel Interface)





			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze 98SE.


Es ist  anzunehmen, dass das Board etwas älteren Datums ist und daher es mit USB eh nicht weit her ist. 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Drucker eine Parallelschnittstelle hat, versuch es mal damit.


Da hängt er standardmäßig dran.


----------



## drboe (29 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja? Ein früher von mir genutzter  PC von Anfang 1998 - P_II/266 - hatte zwei USB 1.1 Schnittstellen, die auch gut getan haben.  Lästig ist eher das Treiberproblem bei Windows 98 und USB. Das ist für manchen Absturz gut. 

Nun hängt der Drucker aber eh am Parallelport. Möglicherweise ist dessen Modus Einstellung im BIOS (ECP ...) "verdreht"?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise ist dessen Modus Einstellung im BIOS (ECP ...) "verdreht"?


Was bedeutet das genau?  
Wie könnte ich das beheben?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise ist dessen Modus Einstellung im BIOS (ECP ...) "verdreht"?


Es ist relativ selten, dass  Einstellungen im BIOS sich von selbst "verdrehen"


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 März 2006)

Nach weiteren Versuchen (und Abstürzen und "Reset"-Betätigungen  ) ist es in den vergangenen Minuten vorgekommen, dass mir der Rechner während des darauffolgend natürlich einsetzenden Scanvorgangs


> Da Windows nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde...


bei ca. 43% meldete   :


> Scandisk hat einen Eintrag mit einem ungültigen langen Dateinamen auf dem Laufwerk gefunden, der nicht behoben werden konnte.
> Starten Sie zur Fehlerkorrektur Scandisc für Windows


Sowas gab's bislang noch nie!  :roll:  Ob das mit dem Verhalten des Druckers zusammenhängen könnte? :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

Will nicht unken, aber das sieht mir ganz danach aus , als ob sich deine  Festplatte 
( zumindest  einige Sektoren) verabschiedet. 
Wenn das anfängt ist es ratsam , sich schnellstens ein neue Platte zu besorgen ,
 denn meist bleibt es nicht bei den defekten Sektoren, auch wenn man versuchen kann diese 
 mit scandisk als  "bad sektors" markieren zu lassen  und den Inhalt  zu verschieben. 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 März 2006)

Also, von einem anderen PC aus lässt sich mühelos drucken.

Was meinen Rechner anbetrifft - ein möglicherweise interessantes Detail:
Aus dem MS-DOS-Editor (unter Windows) heraus druckt es sich wie gewohnt...    

Na, ich werde im Laufe des Tages auch einen "Händler meines Vertrauens" hinzuziehen.   



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Will nicht unken, aber das sieht mir ganz danach aus , als ob sich deine  Festplatte ( zumindest  einige Sektoren) verabschiedet.


Das wäre ärgerlich  :evil: - nicht nur, weil sie noch nicht einmal ein Jahr alt ist.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 April 2006)

Sodele, ich habe kurz mit ein paar Händlern gesprochen. Außer dem handelsüblichen _„Was?!? Windows 98 ?!? Aaahhhrg...! Steigen Sie doch lieber um! Schauen Sie, ich hätte hier...“_, habe ich mehr oder weniger übereinstimmend erfahren, dass eine Neuinstallation von Windows „als erster Schritt“ zur Lösung des Problems sinnvoll sein könnte. _„Wenn’s dann nicht geht, können Sie den Rechner ja immer noch vorbeibringen.“_

_Wunderbar_, dachte ich, _werde ich am Wochenende gleich probieren. _  Allerdings stellte sich nun die Frage: Wie erstelle ich ein Backup/ sichere meine Daten (wie vom Programm gefordert und den Fachleuten empfohlen)?

Zwar erläutert die „Hilfe“ in diesen Artikeln...


			
				F1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Erhöhte Zuverlässigkeit*
> 
> Windows 98 verbessert die Zuverlässigkeit Ihres Computers durch neue Assistenten, Dienstprogramme und Ressourcen, die dafür sorgen, dass das System reibungslos funktioniert.
> 
> ...


... 


			
				F1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Verwenden von Backup*
> 
> Verwenden Sie Backup zum Sichern von Dateien auf der Festplatte. Sie können Dateien auf Disketten, einem Bandlaufwerk oder auf einem anderen Computer in Ihrem Netzwerk sichern. Falls die Originaldateien beschädigt werden oder verloren gehen, können Sie sie von der Sicherung wiederherstellen.
> 
> ...


..., doch gibt es in der Tat auf meinem PC keine Backup-Funktion. Zudem funktioniert das _„auf *Siehe auch *klicken“_ nicht, weil es da nichts zum Klicken gibt. :evil:

Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp? :gruebel:


----------



## BenTigger (3 April 2006)

*AW: Problem: Drucker, drücker, bedrückend*

siehe PN :lupe:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 April 2006)

Zu dem Druckerproblem gesellten sich schließlich sonstige Abstürze  der verschiedensten MS-Anwendungen und „schwere Ausnahmefehler“/ blue-screen... die Neuinstallation von Windows funktionierte leider auch nicht so problemlos wie normalerweise...

Ein Fachmann außer Haus musste sich folglich für einige Tage der Sache annehmen. Seit gut einer Woche bin ich wieder online, nun funktioniert wieder alles so (und besser und ein bisschen schneller sogar), als sei es niemals anders gewesen. 

Kleine Ausnahme  ...


> Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
> Runtime Error!
> Program: C\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\Winword.exe
> abnormal program termination
> [OK]


bzw.


> Winword
> Diese Anwendung wird aufgrund eines ungültigen Vorgangs geschlossen
> Wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller, falls das Problem weiterhin besteht
> WINWORD verursachte einen Fehler durch eine ungültige Seite in Modul KERNEL32.DLL bei 016f:bff7b992.
> ...


... die sich jedoch recht zügig mit Hilfe des Support-Artikels *„WD: Fehlermeldung "MS Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime Error!" beim Versuch, Word oder ein Word-Dokument zu schließen“* beseitigen ließ. Was es alles gibt!

Und dann war da noch die leidige Sache mit den Windows-Upates bzw. dem Aufspielen der patches... Dieses Mal ging es weniger reibungslos als üblicherweise vonstatten... 


> Windows Update-Fehler
> Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Windows Update kann die gewünschte Seite nicht anzeigen.
> [...]
> Fehlernummer [...] (0x80072F89)


... womit ich wohl nicht der Einzige gewesen bin, vgl. bspw. *„Updating Windows 98 in Windows 98 Setup“* und *„microsoft update fehler win98“*.

Mit der Originalversion des IE der CD-Rom scheint man die update-Funktion nicht mehr nutzen zu können. MS nimmt aber auch keine automatische „Aufrüstung“ zu einer höheren Version  des IE wie *damals* (absichtlich oder zufällig) vor. Die Lösung bestand dann letztlich *hierin*. Leidiges manuelles Gefummel...

Welches Problem der Rechner mit dem Drucker (oder umgekehrt) hatte, konnte übrigens nicht geklärt werden.

Herzlichen Dank nochmals für die Bereitschaft, mir "aus der Ferne" zu helfen. :bussi:

P.S. Eine Backup-Funktion ist nun auch vorhanden.


----------

